# Thule Rack Guide Line



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Our 2010 SEL came without the roof rack, not a problem for me as we already have a lot invested in Thule products. So I ordered the rack components from LL Bean and Amazon.com. Total cost for our Thule rack was $310. It consists of the RB53 Aero Load bars (same as the VW Thule rack), the 480R Rapid Traverse foot pack and the 1043 Fit kit(brackets to clamp it to the van). The VW Thule rack uses an older style of foot/clamp.

I paid $99 for the pair of load bars, $144 for the 480R's, and $66.95 for the 1043 Fit kit. LL Bean had 20% off all Thule racks a few months ago. Not sure if the factory rack comes with locks or not but I don't have them on this rack yet, so that is an additional cost too. Then to adapt all my old square load bar accessories to the new aero bars I need to get a few XADAPT kits.

As far as installing it, the hardest part is mounting the foot pack to the Aero bars. The "typical" dimensions are off in the direction. I contacted Thule and they said they are just a starting point. So to make it easy I'll give you the dimensions I used. 

Measuring from the end of the extruded aero bar, measure in 4-1/2" and mark the under side of the bar with tape or a pencil on both sides. Tag this the REAR load bar.
Now on the other bar measure in 3-3/4" from each end and mark them, this is your front load bar.

Now slide the 480R foot so that the edge of the plastic is aligned with the mark and flip the clamp lever to lock the foot into position. Repeat for the other feet. Then install the rubber feet and 1043 foot clamps. Carefully position the load bars on the roof with both doors open and put the 1043's over the door seal, you may need to loosen the clamping screw that tightens the clamp. (Pic with gray/green tool). Measure back 27-1/2" from the windshield to the front of the foot base. Then carefully try to keep the big rubber base on the roof with out falling into the roof channel (black strip that runs from windshield to rear gate). Slowly tighten from side to side one bar at a time until the green torque bar lines up with the marks on the gray handle. I put the rear clamp as far back on the weatherstripping as possible, but so that is has the full steel body lip in the seal (pull out on the seal, you'll see what I mean). Thule did a great job with supplying the drivers that torque the rack to the correct tightness. The rack is rock solid, easily can hold more than 100 lbs. Takes me about 5-10 minutes to re-install the rack after I take it off. Remember, READ all the instructions, mine are just a guide to get you started and worked for my van. If you have any questions just let me know! If I missed anything I'll edit the post.










































Rear clamp









Front Clamp









Door Closed there is about 1/8" clearance under the foot to the top of the door









Torquing Tool









Keep the rubber base off the roofline radius as best you can


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for this write up. It's great. I am going to be getting a rack like this as well. I do have a question, should the rack go under the door seal? I am wondering about water/air leakage with the it over the seal. It seems like someone said it goes under the seal. What did the instructions say?

Thanks, steve


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Step 5 in the directions below show a side cut away and have it going over the seal. I tried it under the seal and it just didn't seem right?? Perhaps I should revisit it and try it again. The radius on the clamps just made sense to put it over the seal. That is the upper seal, there still is the actual door seal that goes around the perimeter of the door. Here are the instructions for the 1043 it kit:

http://www.rackattack.com/product-pages/product-pdf/5031043_1043.pdf

I've haven't put our bike racks, ski rack or Thule box on it yet. Just did some wind noise testing--glad it removes and install easily!


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

I purchased the Thule rack from vw and it is a little different. The kit comes with 4 clips that attach under the weather stripping. You must pull the weather stripping back, clip them on, and push back over top of the mount. Then the rack feet mount to these clips. I carry my canoe and kayak with no problems. Wind noise, yes... But I love the way it looks on the van.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

teetshorn said:


> I purchased the Thule rack from vw and it is a little different. The kit comes with 4 clips that attach under the weather stripping. You must pull the weather stripping back, clip them on, and push back over top of the mount. Then the rack feet mount to these clips. I carry my canoe and kayak with no problems. Wind noise, yes... But I love the way it looks on the van.


Teets,

Any chance you can snap a pic of the clip and email me? I have the other pics you sent a while back, just none of the clip. If you can't I understand. And yes, it makes the van look HOT!


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

Sure. Out of town and will post ASAP..


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

This looks like a great option. I have a question, and I'm not trying to bash you. Why would I buy this set for what looks like $350 when I can buy the original VW set of cross bars for the same price?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

marlinsfan said:


> This looks like a great option. I have a question, and I'm not trying to bash you. Why would I buy this set for what looks like $350 when I can buy the original VW set of cross bars for the same price?


 The VW ones are discounted to $410 and full price is $470. Me having $350 into as compared to the $410, I figure I pocketed $60 but got the updated foot bases. I hadn't been able to find it cheaper than $410 anywhere. Just my preference on the foot bases, the VW ones are probably just as good but I like the way these looked. Wether VW or Thule---they're both from Thule at the end of the day. No bash taken.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

58kafer said:


> The VW ones are discounted to $410 and full price is $470. Me having $350 into as compared to the $410, I figure I pocketed $60 but got the updated foot bases. I hadn't been able to find it cheaper than $410 anywhere. Just my preference on the foot bases, the VW ones are probably just as good but I like the way these looked. Wether VW or Thule---they're both from Thule at the end of the day. No bash taken.


 Cool deal This is for $376 from my local dealer. I hope the link works. 
http://vw.partsestore.com/VWParts/e...s=false&viewType=&catalogid=200&siteid=216163


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

marlinsfan said:


> Cool deal This is for $376 from my local dealer. I hope the link works.
> http://vw.partsestore.com/VWParts/e...s=false&viewType=&catalogid=200&siteid=216163


 That's a good deal but I also look at tax and that will put you at $400, still netting me a $90 dollar savings. I was thrown off before by you stating $350 I actually paid $310. All that was with tax and any shipping charges (I think I scored free shipping on everything). LL bean charges tax to me cause they have a store in PA. Your's is still a good deal, I'm just trying to keep as many Benjamins' in my pocket as I can to support my other gasoline driven hobbies. If your in a hurry I'd say jump on it, if not wait and try to catch a super sale. ORSracksdirect.com has a bagin lot that I think the have the RB53 load bars for a $100 then shop around for the other stuff. 

The returns is a good place to look and frequent: 
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/thule-yakima-roof-rack-red-hot-returns.html 

Here is their specialty sale: 
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/special-roof-rack-sale-items.html


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks. 

What length did you buy on the load bars?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

marlinsfan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What length did you buy on the load bars?


 The load bars are 53" they are Thule Aero bars RB53. If you go the route of piecing it together feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

58kafer said:


> The load bars are 53" they are Thule Aero bars RB53. If you go the route of piecing it together feel free to ask me any questions.


 Thanks for the offer I need to figure something out before ski season starts. Last year we put the skis inside, but the snow melt made a mess every time inside. 

I looked all the parts up on amazon, not sure on some of them. Will pm you if I pull the trigger.


----------

